# Panama City piers



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

A large family outting of about 20 people heading to Panama city for 3days around the last wk of June. We want to go fishing on one of the piers. Which one is the best as far as kid friendly and productivity? Also is there a specific species to target this time of year?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

The county pier has more locals on it. The City Pier(Pier Park) has more tourists on it. That said, they are one in the same with regards to fishing quality. If i were taking kids, I would fish the city pier. 
This time of the year its basically, kings early in the morning and late in the evening. Spanish, bluefish, and lady fish scattered through the day. Redfish and a pompano or two on the inside.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

City might be better for a large family outing due to the fact you have pier park if you get people who get bored. Also it will be very hot so make sure to take plenty of water and sunscreen. If it's windy the fishing will be better as well.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto what these guys said. Tarpon should be in full swing then as well.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Get you some small spoons and let the kids catch Hardtails. They will have a ball. Try Bubble Rigs and Gotcha's as well. Go early in am in June. I would fish the City and see what is biting.


----------

